# Tankmates for White Clouds



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm looking for suggestions for tankmates for a school of 15 White Clouds in a 55 gal tank. I've been so focused on plants since I got in the hobby that I haven't thought much about fish. Waht are your favorite fish (and why) that would make good tankmates for the White Clouds?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I have harlequin rasboras and cories in my tank. It looks like the rasboras and white clouds school or shoal together too....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It is a little limited with WC's, since they like the water a little cooler than many fish, and they are very active.

I agree that Cory's would probably do well, maybe a Bristlenose, and something like the rasboras would probably be nice too.


----------

